# 2 Old Mills $50 Each NY



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/drilling-machine/6596064308.html

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathe/6596062607.html


----------



## dlane (May 22, 2018)

But but those are a drilling machine and a lathe


----------



## kev74 (May 22, 2018)

dlane said:


> But but those are a drilling machine and a lathe


Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2018)

Lots of machines in that area. Old buildings left for years with machines just sitting . If I wasn't messed up there's been some great deals .


----------

